# The Pioneer Woman



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I accidentally turned on this show on the Food Network, and apparently America has gotten to a point where dipping marshmallow into chocolate and rolling it in some nuts counts as a recipe.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats a Hell of a recipe! What kind of nuts? what size Marshmallows? and is the chocolate melted. See! this is more involved than you thought. I just hate when I can't get step by step instruction with pictures.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

You need to stop drinking at noon on a weekday


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lol...ironic she calls herself the Pioneer Women. All convenient, processed, packaged ingredients---just like a real Pioneer Woman would cook! :crazy:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

rpooley said:


> You need to stop drinking at noon on a weekday


Why? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pete said:


> rpooley said:
> 
> 
> > You need to stop drinking at noon on a weekday
> ...


I'll drink to that. And make it a double.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

maybe i am weird but i have never been into watching food network stuff.

when i interviewed for my first job..chef told me 'its not like on food network'..i said 'i know and i dont even watch food network shows'

only stuff i used to watch was anthony bourdain stuff as it gave me knowledge about food in other parts of the world and culture.

but when i am working a station and doing service on a friday evening...i am this person whos happy, focussed, attentive...the best version of me...after that i dont even enjoy home cooking as much...its too relaxing and slow paced for me.


----------

